# Что попало в руки?



## Celebro60 (31 Янв 2013)

Разбирался на чердаке и обнаружил аккордеон, из опознавательных знаков Scandalli №242/146 куплен вроде как в 1975-80г. На мои не профессиональный взгляд состояние хорошее 

но в интернете нет упоминаний. 

Помогите определить примерную стоимость.













http://s017.radikal.ru/i403/1302/29/f4347cabe98a.jpg


----------



## Celebro60 (5 Фев 2013)

Народ ну неужели нет ни каких соображений по поводу стоимости ?


----------



## internetbayan (5 Фев 2013)

Если всё функционирует и работает,то 15-18 тыс.рублей!Но всё равно,
такие инструменты нужно смотреть!


----------



## Vladimir Zh (5 Фев 2013)

Скорее всего это трёхголосная Полифоника-14. Если привести в порядок, то будет очень хороший детский эстрадный инструмент. В *отремонтированном состоянии* рублей 50-60 будет стоить, может и больше (на покупателя). Это же Италия! Но вот во сколько выскочит ремонт... Бо-ольшой вопрос.


----------

